# Job Sequence - New House



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure I'll get blasted with all kinds of "you are an idiot who should not be in this business....." but oh well........

I'm a framer/carpenter/remodeler - been involved with hundreds of houses but never built one for myself and I'm acting as the contractor on my own house.

need help with Job Sequence - is there a good resource for that? website? another thread?

for example: I don't want to have my concrete guy pouring the slab when I realize that I should have had my plumbing stubbed out first. oops. wish I would have had a more detailed Job Sequence


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Cant help you here but Im sure you will figure this one out being that you have the knowledge


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

great book......


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

House/with attached Garage Renovation

General Conditions
Finalize plans and develop estimate with owner, architect
Sign contract and notice to proceed
Apply for Permits
Secure foundation permit
Secure framing permit
Secure electrical permit
Secure plumbing permit
Secure HVAC permit
Secure miscellaneous permits
Site Work
Clear and grub lot
Excavator estimated houly
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Topsoil stripping
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Pavement and sidewalk removal
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Rough grading
Skid steer estimated hourly
Relocation of existing natural drainage
Excavator estimated houly
Skid steer estimated hourly
Removal of unsuitable soil
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Access roads
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Detours
Protection of existing structures and utilities
Environmental considerations
Install temporary power service
Install underground utilities
Foundation
Locate building
Survey
Install batter boards
Excavate for foundations
Excavator estimated houly
Drilling for garage piles
Skid steer estimated hourly
Trucking estimated hourly
Forming
Footings
Total lineal feet of footing
Total width of footing
Total thickness of footings
Total cubic meters of footings
Foundations walls
Total lineal feet of walls
Total width of walls
Total height of walls
Total cubic meters of walls
Grade beams
Total lineal feet of beam
Total width of beam
Total height of beam
Total number of 12"x12' concrete pile
Total cubic meters of beams and piles
Cure basement walls for 7 days
Strip basement wall forms
Waterproof/insulate basement walls
Perform foundation inspection
Backfill foundation
Skid steer estimated hourly
Framing house and attached garge
Install 1st floor joists
Mud sill achor bolts 
Sill gasket
2x6 Treated mud sill
2x10 Spruce 4 ply beam
3" Adjustable steel telepost
2x10 Spruce joisting
2x10 Spruce rim joists
2x2 bridging 
Single joist hangers/nails
Double joist hangers/nails
3 1/4" coated nails
Lay 1st floor decking
3/4" T&G Fir sheating
1 1/2" flooring screws
Sub-floor adhesive
Frame 1st floor walls
Exterior walls
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x6 spruce
2x6 spruce studs 92 5/8"
3/8" spruce sheathing
2x10 spruce 2 ply header with 2x6 backer
2x6 garge door rough frame and Brick moulding
3 1/4" coated nails
1 1/2" sheathing staple
House wrap (Tyvek) and tape
3/8" house wrap staples
Interior walls
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x4 spruce
2x4 spruce studs 92 5/8"
2x4 spruce single plate door header
Plumbing wall
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x6 spruce
2x6 spruce studs 92 5/8"
3 1/4" coated nails
Cap plate and exterior wall backing poly flashing
2x10 Spruce 4 ply beam
2x6 drywall backing
Install 2nd floor joists
2x10 Spruce joisting
2x10 Spruce rim joists
2x2 bridging 
Single joist hangers/nails
Double joist hangers/nails
3 1/4" coated nails
Lay 2nd floor decking
3/4" T&G Fir sheating
1 1/2" flooring screws
Sub-floor adhesive
Frame 2nd floor walls
Exterior walls
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x6 spruce
2x6 spruce studs 92 5/8"
3/8" spruce sheathing
2x10 spruce 2 ply header with 2x6 backer
3 1/4" coated nails
1 1/2" sheathing staple
House wrap (Tyvek) and tape
3/8" house wrap staples
Interior walls
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x4 spruce
2x4 spruce studs 92 5/8"
2x4 spruce single plate door header
Plumbing wall
Top, bottom and cap plates 2x6 spruce
2x6 spruce studs 92 5/8"
3 1/4" coated nails
Cap plate and exterior wall backing poly flashing
2x10 Spruce 4 ply beam
2x6 drywall backing
Interior stairs and landings
Complete roof framing
Manufactured Roof trusses and gables 24" o.c.
2x6 gable ladders and fascia
2x6 fasica
Cardboard insulation baffels
2x4 truss bracing and strapping
2x4 ridge blocking
1/2 roof sheathing
1/2 sheathing clips
3 1/4" coated nails
2" sheathing staples
3/8" insulation baffle staples
Conduct framing inspection
Dry In
Shingles
210 Asphalt shingles
Ice and water shield
Asphalt ridged cap
1 1/4" shingle nails
Aluminum gable flashing
Roof vents
1st floor exterior doors
Front door 36/80 6 panel with side lite
Weiser brush nickel passage and deadbolt
Back door 36/80 6 Panel 
Weiser brush nickel passage and deadbolt
Garage man door to house 36/80 6 panel with closer
Weiser brush nickel passage and deadbolt
Garage doors 9x7 Barcol inusulated with Genie opener
1st floor windows
2nd floor windows
Exterior Finishes
Eaves
Aluminum vented soffit (white)
Aluminum fascia
5" Gutter and down spouts
Stucco
Scaffolding
1 1/2" styrofoam insulation
Stucco base coat
Stucco finish coat
Parging
Stone work
Shingle gables
Exterior Decks and Stairs
Utility Rough-Ins and Complete Concrete
Rough-in plumbing
Conduct rough-in plumbing inspection
Place concrete for basement floor
Rough-in electrical
Conduct rough-in electrical inspection
Rough-in HVAC
Conduct rough-in HVAC inspection
Rough-in communication - phone, cable, computer, alarm
Interior Finishes
Insulation
Wall insulation - 1st floor
R20 fiberglass batt 6ml vapor barrier
Wall insulation - 2nd floor
R20 fiberglass batt 6ml vapor barrier
Ceiling insulation - 2nd floor
R40 Blown in cellulose 6ml vapor barrier
Conduct insulation inspection
3/8" vapor barrier Staples
Tuck tape
Acostical chalking
Drywall
Install drywall - 1st floor walls
Install drywall - 1st floor overhead
Install drywall 2nd floor walls
Install drywall 2nd floor overhead
Tape and float 1st floor drywall
Tape and float 2nd floor drywall
Paint
Texture all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Paint all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Hang wallpaper entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Texture all - 2nd floor
Paint all - 2nd floor
Paint exterior siding & trim work
Cabinets
Install 1st floor - kitchen cabinets
Install 1st floor - master bath and guest cabinets
Install 2nd floor - hall bath and private bath cabinets
Install chair rails, crown moldings, trim
Finish Plumbing
Complete 1st floor - kitchen plumbing
Complete 1st floor - master bath and guest plumbing
Complete 2nd floor - hall bath and private bath plumbing
Conduct finish plumbing inspection
Finish Electrical
Complete 1st floor circuits to service panel
Complete 2nd floor circuits to service panel
Conduct finish electrical inspection
Complete communications wiring - phone, cable, computer, alarm
Finish HVAC
Complete 1st floor - zone 1 HVAC
Complete 2nd floor - zone 2 HVAC
Conduct HVAC inspection
Carpet, Tile and Appliances
Tile entry, kitchen and baths
Carpet 1st floor
Carpet 2nd floor
Install appliances
Landscaping and Grounds Work
Pour concrete driveway and sidewalks
Install backyard fence
Sod and complete plantings - front yard
Sod and complete plantings - backyard
Final Acceptance
Complete final inspection for certificate of occupancy
Cleanup for occupancy
Perform final walk-through inspection
Complete punch list items
And about 200 items are missing...and if you took all this information and applied it to an excel program with numbers and functions you would have a good start to a real estimating program....or just add numbers and you would have a estimate. But now it is up to you to add the missing items.....


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

woodmagman - you are the man!!! I'll bet your fingers are tired as heck

:thumbup:

many thanks - dats the kind of stuff I was looking for


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

MHMConstruction said:


> woodmagman - you are the man!!! I'll bet your fingers are tired as heck
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> many thanks - dats the kind of stuff I was looking for


 Please send $14.95 to your local "food bank":laughing:


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

consider it done, my man

tis the season for doin some givin!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> House/with attached Garage Renovation ..............................................
> Exterior Decks and Stairs
> Utility Rough-Ins and Complete Concrete
> Rough-in plumbing
> ...


I always like to do electrical _after_ HVAC.
Least flexible first to most flexible last.
And fewer possible collisions of romex with sharp metal


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I always like to do electrical _after_ HVAC.
> Least flexible first to most flexible last.
> And fewer possible collisions of romex with sharp metal


 
Good point, more guys need to learn that one. It would lower my Tums and sawzall blade budget for the year.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Good point, more guys need to learn that one. It would lower my Tums and sawzall blade budget for the year.


*Pain *is _my _teacher


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

neolitic said:


> I always like to do electrical _after_ HVAC.
> Least flexible first to most flexible last.
> And fewer possible collisions of romex with sharp metal


I like to get in before the HVAC to run vac pipe. That way when the HVAC guy comes in to run his duct work and he cuts out my vac pipe, I can backcharge the builder for fixing it :jester:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

One thing you might wish to consider is the "wish list", in addition to the very valuable list above. Nothing worse then standing in a finished room and saying "I wish........."

The single largest screwup, besides not having media cable in, is actual room sizing and placement. "Well......it looked perfect in the prints" is a common thing. I actually had the HO's stand in a garage while I laid out 2x4's to represent walls for the bathrooms and doors, and yes, there were changes. This all happened before we broke ground.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

joasis said:


> One thing you might wish to consider is the "wish list", in addition to the very valuable list above. Nothing worse then standing in a finished room and saying "I wish........."
> 
> The single largest screwup, besides not having media cable in, is actual room sizing and placement. "Well......it looked perfect in the prints" is a common thing. I actually had the HO's stand in a garage while I laid out 2x4's to represent walls for the bathrooms and doors, and yes, there were changes. This all happened before we broke ground.


http://books.google.com/books?id=9w...ts=1xnvxH52V9&sig=nzetI_RSJab9SjsBT-BAZ0jSpgA

This book will help as well.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

woodmagman said:


> House/with attached Garage Renovation
> 
> General Conditions
> Finalize plans and develop estimate with owner, architect
> ...


wow
wood - ya oughta be chargin for that list :whistling


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Diggler, It is not mine to charge for, it is a process that is as different as the house that is being built. You know how the guy has a shop full of tools and all he builds are ashtrys, this is what will happen with this list. Those that really know what to do with it already have one, and those that don't just feel good because they now have one in the saved documents file...:laughing: Now send your $14.95 to the food bank, some people out there, tradesman included may need your help this year. If $14.95 is to easy to give then give till it hurts a little......:clap:Seasons Greetings...


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Tape and float 2nd floor drywall
Paint
Texture all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Paint all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Hang wallpaper entry and kitchen - 1st floor
Texture all - 2nd floor
Paint all - 2nd floor
Paint exterior siding & trim work
Cabinets
Install 1st floor - kitchen cabinets
Install 1st floor - master bath and guest cabinets
Install 2nd floor - hall bath and private bath cabinets
Install chair rails, crown moldings, trim

Paint walls before trim is installed, unh-unh. Prime drywall, then install all trim, and preferably all cabinets, counter tops, tile floor, etc. Then painters can mask off everything and leave it all with a nice, sprayed finish. Shoot, sometimes I think I would like to comeback and do the final coat on all the walls after the carpet is installed even (can you tell I am sick of giving away my time fixing scuffs and dings from the trades after the painters)


----------



## Marquis (Dec 7, 2007)

go to Marquis Home Builders, Inc website marquishomebuilderscom and click on the Construction Process. It has 65 phases and they are pretty much in order of how you would normally construct a residence. It is not crazy detail but may help.

Marquis Home Builders, Inc.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

OK. I'll start

A few years back I had a contract for a shell addition. HO was doing all the finishwork.

We hung all the rock on Friday. The spackler showed up on Monday to be turned away because the HO and his brother installed the hardwood floor over the weekend and were staining it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

skylands said:


> OK. I'll start
> 
> A few years back I had a contract for a shell addition. HO was doing all the finishwork.
> 
> We hung all the rock on Friday. The spackler showed up on Monday to be turned away because the HO and his brother installed the hardwood floor over the weekend and were staining it.


You have to be kidding me! :laughing:


----------



## Scott dev (Dec 8, 2007)

*scott dev*

Some great stuff guys, very interesting. Where I am in Alberta Canada the electrician won't rough in until plumbing and heating are roughed in. As for painting we only prime and then maybe one coat of finished color, then we do all are finish carpentry, cabinets, tile, etc, then painter finishes.
Have fun, I built a few houses for myself over the years and have always enjoyed it.


----------

